# What is this and how do i kill it?



## Nears01 (8 mo ago)

I recently put kenturcky bluegrass and this weed started growing. I dont know if this was already there or it came with grass seed.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

It looks like Lambs Quarters but its hard to tell with immature seedlings.

Does it look like these? Scroll to the middle pictures of young plants.
https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=60


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think @****o1 is right. Lambs Quarters (goosefoot, Chenopodium album) is at least here a very common weed that starts to germinate when the soil has been stirred up. This is because it was used as a vegetable in the past and the seeds have an extremely long viability (> 1000 years!).

If you mow it down before it forms seeds, it will disappear on its own. A harmless weed.


----------



## Nears01 (8 mo ago)

@****o1 and @2L8 you were correct. It's Lamb Quarters. I put Scotts B Gon and they died in 2 days.


----------

